# Mixing help



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/11/18)

Ok so today I tried my first mix. Just for info. I did not use a recipe. Most of the juices I bought was very nice when you try it in store but after 20min of vaping they were a bit overwhelming. So my own first mix I tried a bit less concentrates(think) about 8%. It stood/steeped now for about 3days

So here is the problem. Something taste funny. Almost like old sunflower oil. Not overpowering, just in the background. Dont think it can be the concentrates. So is that how Vg or Pg taste and maybe I just need more concentrate to cover that taste? Can the Vg/Pg be old stock they sold me? Any other possible causes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (15/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok so today I tried my first mix. Just for info. I did not use a recipe. Most of the juices I bought was very nice when you try it in store but after 20min of vaping they were a bit overwhelming. So my own first mix I tried a bit less concentrates(think) about 8%. It stood/steeped now for about 3days
> 
> So here is the problem. Something taste funny. Almost like old sunflower oil. Now overpowering, just in the background. Dont think it can be the concentrates. So is that how Vg or Pg taste and maybe I just need more concentrate to cover that taste? Can the Vg/Pg be old stock they sold me? Any other possible causes?



What concentrates and brand of nic did you use?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/11/18)

Adephi said:


> What concentrates and brand of nic did you use?


Usa cola, cold pressed lime and cherry crush, all FA maybe one was tfa
Nic was scrawny gecko VG
The base was a premix 70/30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (15/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Usa cola, cold pressed lime and cherry crush, all FA maybe one was tfa
> Nic was scrawny gecko VG
> The base was a premix 70/30



I recall some people say they get a chemical like taste from scrawny from 6mg and up. I use mine at 3 mg and its fine.

8% for concentrates is also high. 

FA USA Pleasure Cola I would start at 5% single flavour
FA CP Lime should be very low. If you have to single flavour 1%. Otherwise 0.5% in mixes.
FW Cherry Crush is also recommended for 4% single flavour, 2%with mixes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/11/18)

Adephi said:


> I recall some people say they get a chemical like taste from scrawny from 6mg and up. I use mine at 3 mg and its fine.
> 
> 8% for concentrates is also high.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Not really a chemical taste, just a bit like sunflower oil in the background. Dont even get much of throut hit with the nic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (15/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks. Not really a chemical taste, just a bit like sunflower oil in the background. Dont even get much of throut hit with the nic
> View attachment 151396



That recipe looks good. The lime maybe down to 0.5% and add either 0.5% WS23 or 1% Koolada for cooling and it should be good.

The oil flavour could also be a bit of dirt in the mod.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/11/18)

Adephi said:


> That recipe looks good. The lime maybe down to 0.5% and add either 0.5% WS23 or 1% Koolada for cooling and it should be good.
> 
> The oil flavour could also be a bit of dirt in the mod.


Thanks, funny thing is I almost dont taste any lime or cherry, just the cola.
I did change the wick before I filled tank, but I have now filled tank with bought juice and no oil taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (15/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks, funny thing is I almost dont taste any lime or cherry, just the cola.
> I did change the wick before I filled tank, but I have now filled tank with bought juice and no oil taste



The Cola flavour does fade a bit after a few days. Give it a week and it will be good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (15/11/18)

why did you get VG nic ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/11/18)

vicTor said:


> why did you get VG nic ?


Hehe I dont know, is there a difference between that and pg? Got the 70/30 vg/pg premix so thought concentrates are pg so will get vg nic, to balance 70/30 ratio

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (15/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Hehe I dont know, is there a difference between that and pg? Got the 70/30 vg/pg premix so thought concentrates are pg so will get vg nic, to balance 70/30 ratio



no issue at all, I also only use VG nic

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (15/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Hehe I dont know, is there a difference between that and pg? Got the 70/30 vg/pg premix so thought concentrates are pg so will get vg nic, to balance 70/30 ratio



Just mix it very well. Shake the bottle for a good couple of minutes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Armed (15/11/18)

Pg nic is much easier to shake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (15/11/18)

I don't even know if one can shake VG. It would be like shaking syrup. You can move it around in the bottle but I'm not sure that qualifies as shaking. Still, moving it around in the bottle seems to suffice, I haven't had hot spot problems with VG nic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima (16/11/18)

RichJB said:


> I don't even know if one can shake VG. It would be like shaking syrup. You can move it around in the bottle but I'm not sure that qualifies as shaking. Still, moving it around in the bottle seems to suffice, I haven't had hot spot problems with VG nic.


With the temps we have now you might just be able to shake it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (16/11/18)

Hahaha yeah, this is 90% VG weather.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/11/18)

Go through a process of elimination. Make a 10ml (maybe even 5ml) of the recipe leaving out one ingredient every time, i.e. make one with the Cola, lime, nic and base, another with the cola, cherry, nic and base, then another with the lime and cherry, nic and base then a last one leaving the nic out. If all of those still give you the same taste, then it's in the base. It's going to be a pain in the #$@% but better to know now than have your DIY journey spoiled so early on

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/11/18)

Ok think I maybe found the problem(sort of)
The cola has this after taste like old diet coke. I tried another similar mix I did the other day with cola, brandy, lime and honey. They honey made it a bit sweeter so it was better but still a bit of that funy old sunflower oil taste.
So I just made a quick 10ml mix without any of previous concentrates. Ok so no steeping and so far I dont get any of that funny taste. Will leave the rest till tomorrow and try again. If I can, because man I think I just mixed a winner, Wicks, spearmint and Polar blast

So prelimanary I think its one of the three other concentrates, and I think its that Usa pleasure cola


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/11/18)

Quick qeustion. Can you use juice straight after you mixed it? I ran it for 30s under hot tap water and shake for 2min. Its really good and the only others I have now is the two failed cola mixes, and two taboccos that still have to steep a week or two. Going to mix another 100ml quickly for weekend. But can you use the mix straight after mixing or is it unhealthy?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (16/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Quick qeustion. Can you use juice straight after you mixed it? I ran it for 30s under hot tap water and shake for 2min. Its really good and the only others I have now is the two failed cola mixes, and two taboccos that still have to steep a week or two. Going to mix another 100ml quickly for weekend. But can you use the mix straight after mixing or is it unhealthy?



yes you can

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/11/18)

Not unhealthy, just not as good as it would be if you left it to steep for a while

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/11/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> Not unhealthy, just not as good as it would be if you left it to steep for a while


Thanks, another question. When it steeps will it normally get sweeter or less sweet? Im not a big sweet tooth, so was thinking of making it a small bit less sweet, next mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/11/18)

If you added sweetener it will get sweeter the longer you let it stand, up to a point of course. If not, it may get slightly sweeter but not much, depends on the ingredients you used and how much natural sweetness there is in them. The more the juice homogenizes, the more the different aspects of each flavour will come to front. But in both cases I am not talking about (if one was to classify it in levels) Level 3 to Level 6 sweetness increase, more like a L3 - L4 (with sweetener) and L3 - L3.5 (without). Not an exact science though as it is very dependant on the flavours used.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/11/18)

Ok update. So my new found wonderful juice did not turn out that wonderfull. Few hits wonderfull and then againthe sunflower oil taste. So I came to the conclusion that I did not mix/shake the whole mix enough. So now I took out the 60ml I mixed this afternoon, poured it into wineglass and mixed it with these little machines that spin a million revs, that you use for cappachinos etc. And put back in bottle.

Eish so here is the next problem. Now the flavour is constant, the oil taste gone, but now I have that chemical taste someone mentioned above. So should I bin the Scrawny gecko and get other nic, or will the chemical taste go away after a few days of steeping?


----------



## Vilaishima (16/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok update. So my new found wonderful juice did not turn out that wonderfull. Few hits wonderfull and then againthe sunflower oil taste. So I came to the conclusion that I did not mix/shake the whole mix enough. So now I took out the 60ml I mixed this afternoon, poured it into wineglass and mixed it with these little machines that spin a million revs, that you use for cappachinos etc. And put back in bottle.
> 
> Eish so here is the next problem. Now the flavour is constant, the oil taste gone, but now I have that chemical taste someone mentioned above. So should I bin the Scrawny gecko and get other nic, or will the chemical taste go away after a few days of steeping?


Chemical taste goes away. I use just Scrawny Nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed (16/11/18)

Chemical taste could go away with a steep..I got the chemical taste from a store bought cherry cola I bought once. Lime I see @Adephi says 0.5%to 1% that means it could also give you that chemical taste even if you go slightly higher.
With a nicotine that doesn't 'agree' with you, you get that harsh/scratchy throat hit. I got it from scrawny and gold.
Don't know how to get rid of that, accept for mixing lower percentages

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed (17/11/18)

I think @ivc_mixer suggestions will be your best bet.. go through a process of elimination.
Don't give up hope. You WILL get it right

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (17/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok update. So my new found wonderful juice did not turn out that wonderfull. Few hits wonderfull and then againthe sunflower oil taste. So I came to the conclusion that I did not mix/shake the whole mix enough. So now I took out the 60ml I mixed this afternoon, poured it into wineglass and mixed it with these little machines that spin a million revs, that you use for cappachinos etc. And put back in bottle.
> 
> Eish so here is the next problem. Now the flavour is constant, the oil taste gone, but now I have that chemical taste someone mentioned above. So should I bin the Scrawny gecko and get other nic, or will the chemical taste go away after a few days of steeping?



you have to be more patient unfortunately, this is the pain about steeping, testing the juice every day isnt gonna help, give it chance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/11/18)

Thanks for all the help. Yes I think time is the answer, allready taste better this morning. Not right yet,but better. No throat hit really, think due to vg nic, nic is 6mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/11/18)

vicTor said:


> you have to be more patient unfortunately, this is the pain about steeping, testing the juice every day isnt gonna help, give it chance


Nothing beats time for getting a juice to shine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/11/18)

Another thing. All the juice I ever bought was yellow or light brown. How long does it take for diy juice to turn colour. I know its about oxidation and that stuff, also sunlight. But if you keep it in a cupboard how long will it take more or less, or does diy stay transparent?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Another thing. All the juice I ever bought was yellow or light brown. How long does it take for diy juice to turn colour. I know its about oxidation and that stuff, also sunlight. But if you keep it in a cupboard how long will it take more or less, or does diy stay transparent?


The more Nic the darker a juice will turn but also depends on the juice.

Some fruits are clear and don’t change ever, desserts go darker and ry4’s can go dark as well depending on which one you use.

I mixed a mango juice a few weeks back. Was clear for a week and now has turned a golden colour

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (18/11/18)

Oh and I only mix at 1mg Nic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/11/18)

Ok so I need some help again. Firstly I struggle sometimes with the cheap R100 scale I got from vapehyper(only one they had). If I put a say 30ml glass bottle on it to mix in, it seems not to register the small amounts of comcentrate that I start the mix with. Im talking now like even 1-2g not 0.1. But as soon as I use a plastic lighter bottle it seems to work fine.

Anyway today went to westpac to get some bigger glass bottles to steep in. So them was looking for a mixing beaker. They did not have glass and because of sclale and glass bottle not working lekker, I got a nice small plastic 300ml measeuring cup thingy that will fit nice on the small scale to mix in.

Anyway, so I mix everything 200ml, stirr it a bit and pour over to glass bottle, shake and go put in cupboard. So now I dont go wash anything, still deciding if I will mix another bottle. So after 20min decide to go wash, for next mix. And then this is how my plastic mixer cup looks like. Its very sticky, can scratch off with nail, but cant clean with hot water and soap. It did not lok like that when I poured content into glass bottle.
So now, is it just the juice residue? Or can the nic have melted the plastic? Should I throw my 200ml juice away?


----------



## RichJB (18/11/18)

It could be one of the flavours that did that. Some concentrates will melt hard plastic although, strangely, they don't have the same effect on soft plastics like HDPE.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/11/18)

RichJB said:


> It could be one of the flavours that did that. Some concentrates will melt hard plastic although, strangely, they don't have the same effect on soft plastics like HDPE.


Thanks, you think I must throw mix away? The cup was still transparent when pouring over to glass bottle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (18/11/18)

No, the mix should be fine. Concentrates have always done that, they used to crack plastic tanks regularly in the days before glass became the norm. As long as you didn't leave it in the hard plastic for a long time, it shouldn't have leeched into the juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/11/18)

RichJB said:


> No, the mix should be fine. Concentrates have always done that, they used to crack plastic tanks regularly in the days before glass became the norm. As long as you didn't leave it in the hard plastic for a long time, it shouldn't have leeched into the juice.



Thanks, was just scared Im going to skip popcorn lungs and go straight to plastic poisoning/cancer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vilaishima (18/11/18)

I always mix directly into the final container. Don't really see the point of having to mix in a beaker unless the quantity exceeds the final bottle volume.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------

